# Turn this into a song.



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 19, 2013)

I need a band! I have songs piling up and I can sing them. I need to sing them. It hurts holding them in.


To tired to smoke
To Wired to sleep
Good thing I have a bottle next to me
I don't need one anyway , I can barely breathe
All I do is wheeze and sway
the kids said I sound good that way

I lost myself can you find me?
I've been looking everywhere 
probably should look in this chair

I lied when I said I had no designs on you 
There is a picture on your back
no one knows I drew. 
But you where closer than paper lying on my floor 
now I have something to look at 
walking out my door.

I lost myself can you find me?
I've been looking everywhere 
probably should look in this chair.

I am headed west anyone on that coast who thinks they can help?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 20, 2013)

it would help to know what kind of genre(s) you are into...... in my head, i can hear this as punkrock...and i can hear it as the blues....sung in call and response form. do you play any instruments? a tambourine or kazooo even?

....
don't be afraid to bellow that shit out solo!!!! a cappella the hella outta that shit


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 20, 2013)

Blues baby smokey and slow.


----------



## Kittwoopsiessmith (Sep 20, 2013)

Feel the pain.


----------

